# updated full tank shot



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i had to catch my super douchbag dominant anthias to reduce bio load and stop it from bullying my other one into starvation (i think i was a day too late i cant find the other one) but either way he had to go since my bio load is a bit too high.. in order to catch the bastard i had to pretty much remove everything.

WHAT A PITA to get the aquascape right, the main elements i was going for were:

ample frag placement spots 
various levels in the tank for frags for differnt lighting needs
open areas for water flow and fish movement 
caves for things to hide 
structural balance using the best features of each rock
over all appeal

this is what i ended up with:









now i have to run out and get plumbing supplies since im going to redo the over flow to have two durso's instead of one to quite the tank down and change the return lines to eventually run a SCWD

this is waht it did look like before


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Is the lighting diff in the 2 or just the angle?

i think it looks good it will be some time to get up and running again but....it looks good!


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

Haha, Ive redone my tank alot too. But yours looks awesome, is that the 29gal?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

notaverage: its a combo of the clouded water angle and differnt camera settings, the older second picture is better but in about a day when things resettle and i get the sump up and going again i will get some better shot fo teh new setup..

acb: thank you its an oceanic tech 45 with about 50 - 60 lbs of live rock with mostly sps and some lps and soft corals

the wierdest thing i saw while doing this was a bristle worm come out of rock and shoot a stream of white goop, NASTY. i knew i t was causing a ruckus in the tank banging rocks around for an hour trying to find the right stack but that was just wierd and uncalled for..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> notaverage: its a combo of the clouded water angle and differnt camera settings, the older second picture is better but in about a day when things resettle and i get the sump up and going again i will get some better shot fo teh new setup..
> 
> acb: thank you its an oceanic tech 45 with about 50 - 60 lbs of live rock with mostly sps and some lps and soft corals
> 
> the wierdest thing i saw while doing this was a bristle worm come out of rock and shoot a stream of white goop, NASTY. i knew i t was causing a ruckus in the tank banging rocks around for an hour trying to find the right stack but that was just wierd and uncalled for..


Im curious....How long did it take to change it all around?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, nismo "cant leave crap alone" driver, I like the new look better. Good job.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

notaverage said:


> notaverage: its a combo of the clouded water angle and differnt camera settings, the older second picture is better but in about a day when things resettle and i get the sump up and going again i will get some better shot fo teh new setup..
> 
> acb: thank you its an oceanic tech 45 with about 50 - 60 lbs of live rock with mostly sps and some lps and soft corals
> 
> the wierdest thing i saw while doing this was a bristle worm come out of rock and shoot a stream of white goop, NASTY. i knew i t was causing a ruckus in the tank banging rocks around for an hour trying to find the right stack but that was just wierd and uncalled for..


Im curious....How long did it take to change it all around?
[/quote]

the rock work about an hour

then the plumbing i just finished, hooking it all up took about 15 minutes but going tothe lfs for parts then to home depot for the rest of the parts took alot longer..

i put in two durso stand pipes 1 is 3/4 inch the other is 1 inch, right now the 3/4 is doing most of the work but its gurgling a little bit now and then so i need to shorten the 1' inch one stnad pipe about a half inch so it does the heavy work then it should be completely silent. the two returns worked out perfectly and it looks like i might be micro bubble free finally..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

its been about a week the water has cleared up and the algae bloom from stirring things up has gotten alittle more under control, most of the coral is in place and now im seeing room for more frags.. hmmmmm









and bonus side shot


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how deep is your tank nismo (not height)? the aquascaping looks awesome!

what would you say is your favourite piece of coral in your tank right now?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..make me setup my nano once again,,great setup....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> how deep is your tank nismo (not height)? the aquascaping looks awesome!
> 
> what would you say is your favourite piece of coral in your tank right now?


L 24.5 x W 18.5 x H 25

hard to pick one. i think at this point i have about thirty pieces in there..

color wise the turquise stag, this one is growing very well and looks pretty cool.

the green bansi's will look awesome once the branchs start to grow out as will the blue tenius but then again most all of them will look awesome grown out..

i will update with some pictures of each frag..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

these arent the best shots but should give a closer pic of pretty much everything in the tank.

assorted zoo, s and paly's with broken off montie digi branchs in front to the right is my baseball of breen star polyps that are closed for business








brain coral








brain coral








green montipora, this gets a purple rim when its getting enough light and growing 








the middle is ORA scripts green polyp stag 








orange montipora (not sure if its a true cap)








porities ( think no positive id)








purple with shaggy brown polyp montipora digitata








heavy branching blue tip stag 








purple polyp montipora (not sure of specific species) 








blue/green thin branching stag








finger leather








Acropora?? poo poo brown not sure what species 








Acropora Samoensis (should be blue, has turned a little green) 








bali green bonsai acro








blue millipora








top on plug is pink milipora below that is purple montipora which is attached to elkhorn montipora 








turquoise stag horn acro 








Blue tenius acropora (not a positive id)








left poclipora right bonsai 








this is a picture tanken looking down through the top of the water of green slimer








same top down of purple polyp monti







Pocliopora 







Blue tort


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow um wow that cotton looking thing is great coolest plant thingy ever i have no idea what any of this is but it looks great musta cost a lot of mulla


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pirayaman said:


> wow um wow that cotton looking thing is great coolest plant thingy ever i have no idea what any of this is but it looks great musta cost a lot of mulla


this is a finger leather:









i think i paid 30-40 for it and there was this other frag attached to it, im pretty sure it porities, its ben brown for months but recently started to turn green on the tissue conencted to the skeleton.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Setup. Tons of frags in there.
Ur inverts must be buried in there somewhere.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

blue stag


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow I know nothing of saltwater tanks but this is stunning..............


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wow nismo i had no idea you was that good and into your tank

thats the 1st time ive seen it

well done man

are you expecting babies anytime soon???


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Im getting a salt water tank tomorrow, makes me so excited to look at everyones elses nice tnaks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks awesome ND.

BTW....I have to agree about your sister


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very pretty


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wow nismo. those are some sweet frags! i love all the sps. i think the turquoise staghorn is my fave!

im starting to love the sps corals, they are really interesting things. i love my orange digitata!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> wow nismo. those are some sweet frags! i love all the sps. i think the turquoise staghorn is my fave!
> 
> im starting to love the sps corals, they are really interesting things. i love my orange digitata!


that stag is becoming one of my favorites, the color is fantastic and it has been growing like a weed. but i then again i also really like pretty much all of my other sps, there are a few frags that im kind of on the fence about, very sensative and not exactly the most attractive growth patterns. but stll very cool


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what do you feed your SPS? or do you feed them at all?

i sometimes give them a little bit of the coral frenzy/reef roids mix that i feed everything else, but im not sure if it is something they can even eat!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> what do you feed your SPS? or do you feed them at all?
> 
> i sometimes give them a little bit of the coral frenzy/reef roids mix that i feed everything else, but im not sure if it is something they can even eat!


i tried coral frenzy, didnt notice much difference.. i occasionally dose kent coral vital whichw is mostly just a basic element suppliment but i only use it maybe twice a month since i dont do watr changes more then every four weeks, kent coral accell occasionally primarily for the amino acids seems to get a strong polyp extension reaction, occasionally i dose kent chromoplex photoplankton similar reaction to the coral accell. im pretty much going to stop this though once i run out of my current supplies. sps gets most of its nutrients from the zoanthale (spelling?) the symbiotic algae that is photosynthetic that lives in all coral and gives it its color.. plus fish poo its like coral fertalizer.


----------

